# how to cut a thumb hole?



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I'll be building a small box with a sliding top. I want to cut out a small thumb grip in the top so that I can slide it out easily. What's the best way to cut this small notch?

If all else fails, I figured I'd just use my carving knives. -SW


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Here's what I came up with*

Take a Forstner bit with a sharp edge and drill a hole in a hardwood block an inch or two larger than the hole on all sides. The take a slice off the block on the bandsaw corresponding to the thumb hole you wish to make. Using the block clamped to the top as a guide, drill that portion into the top. Practice first of course! :thumbsup: Do you have the slot reversed in your sketch? Seems as if your fingers need to pull against the straight edge for purchase. They will slip out on the rounded edge. :yes: bill


----------



## The Everyman Show (Jul 10, 2009)

woodnthings is exactly correct with the method to cut the hole and the direction of the slot cut.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You might try just setting up the panel on the drill press at an angle, and brace it so it won't move, then just ease a forstner bit as deep as you want.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> Do you have the slot reversed in your sketch? Seems as if your fingers need to pull against the straight edge for purchase. They will slip out on the rounded edge. :yes: bill


I actually had it the other way around first, but then looked at a cigar box that I had and saw that the rounded part (still the deepest) was forward. Upon closer examination, it seemed like the thumb hole in my cigar box was stamped, so that it crushed the wood beneath it. 

My only thought in keeping the rounded part forward is that my thumb would best fit in a rounded hole than a flat ridge. 

Thanks. Those are really helpful suggestions.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Place your thumb on the drill press and turn it on, lower drill into thumb........:blink::laughing:

I think the forstner bit trick would work well, but the pull area would be the flat, not the curve.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

A router with a straight bit on an incline would work nicely.

Although the drill press and Forstner bit would work well I think that I would prefer a router bit in the drill press as there is no guiding spur on the router bit.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Streamwinner said:


> My only thought in keeping the rounded part forward is that my thumb would best fit in a rounded hole than a flat ridge.


Yeah, I was puzzled by the other's comments. The fronts of my fingers and thumbs are round, not flat, and I think you have it the right way round.

Paul


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*IS there a hole or is this a sugar scoop*

I thought it was a sugar scoop and not a hole, that's why I suggested what I did. If it's a hole then that's completely different.
The sugar scoop needs a lip to pull on since the direction of removing the lid is by pulling it out. There is no purchase if the tapered part of the sugar scoop is in the front. Your fingers will just slip off. If there's a hole, which don't advise, since it's a unnecessary perforation in the top, then none of this is relavant.
:thumbsup: bill
BTW as far as using a router, you'd have to have the detail close enough to the edge to make the pass and a very long bit. Doesn't seem possible to me as shown.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Okay, I'm going to be the dissenting opinion (as usual) but I think the thumb hole is oriented correctly to how I'd do it and how it would be most comfortable to me, both in touch and aesthetics. You've already gotten the right method to do it, as far as I can tell, I just wanted to support the current orientation of the hole.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Actually the orientation doesn't matter*

After looking at the sketch again It doesn't matter as long as the deepest part or lip is towards the opening side. Without any depth shown in the sketch I assumed the deepest portion was at the back side, and that wouldn't work,since there is nothing to catch a finger on. The deepest portion could also be at the front as shown and the Forstner bit used like before either with an angled guide or in the drill press with the top angled and supported. Depending on the size/diameter a router bit could be used as well. So which way ever you want will work fine. I had a picture in my mind and couldn't shake it off and see it the other way, deepest portion at the front, sorry. :yes: bill


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

As Bill says the deepest part of the hole should be toward the direction that you're going to pull to open the sliding top of the box. 

BTW - After thinking about how to make the finger grip (It's not a thumb hole) it is going to require a very long Forstner bit and a drill press. The flat edge is what you will put your finger against to pull open the lid.

The box lid will have to be held about 15° off of VERTICAL and the Forstner bit lowered into the lid. That is going to be difficult and a jig is probably necessary. With the sliding lid about 1/4" to 3/8" thick, you're going to have to be very careful when drilling to prevent going all the way through the lid material.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

rrich said:


> BTW - After thinking about how to make the finger grip (It's not a thumb hole) it is going to require a very long Forstner bit and a drill press. The flat edge is what you will put your finger against to pull open the lid.


It's a thumb hole when I put my thumb in it to open my box.:thumbsup:

But seriously, 15-20 degree elevation can be done easily with a block of wood and a clamp on the drill press. Thanks for the tip on the router bit.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Is the glass half full or half empty? However you prefer it.Myself I would turn it around to get enough friction against the edge to open it easier.But what do I know I've got a hook where my hand used to be!Itchy-------jk!


----------

